

ProjecturEd: Projectional editor in Lisp [video] - vmorgulis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w8Zewpzf2Y

======
vmorgulis
Original youtube link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeLBFgOGk8k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeLBFgOGk8k)

~~~
agumonkey
related playlist
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl5D0RXP96-Uz5k3cHs5zJw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl5D0RXP96-Uz5k3cHs5zJw)

~~~
vmorgulis
> What does the projectional editor offer compared to text editors?

[https://github.com/projectured/projectured/wiki/Overview](https://github.com/projectured/projectured/wiki/Overview)

~~~
agumonkey
Beautiful beautiful reflection.

------
tluyben2
Any more examples of editors like this?

~~~
vmorgulis
Not a projectional editor but another very cool project is Scheme Brick. It's
for live coding.

[https://vimeo.com/62615513](https://vimeo.com/62615513)

[http://www.pawfal.org/dave/index.cgi?Projects/Scheme%20Brick...](http://www.pawfal.org/dave/index.cgi?Projects/Scheme%20Bricks)

